# Explanation of your user name...



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Has this been done before?  I thought it might be fun to find out how folks arrived at their user names...I'll start../

paw - my husband's initials
law - my initials and my husband is a LAWyer (but not an animal lawyer as some have suspected before   )

voila!    Lee Ann


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

My screen name has followed me from its first appearance in the Frank Wildhorn Dracula forum, it's derived from my liking of the Scarlet Pimpernel musical.  Oh, and in a typical iconoclastic move, it's spelled with a lower case "s".

Lee Ann, I'm curious, what's the significance of the number 1099?


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

Wheezie is my Pug's name. I used her as my avatar until recently.
Lettie


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

My dog (see avatar) is named Noggin. I was signing up for an on-line game several years ago and was going to use "Noggin" as my user name, but somebody else already had that name. I recalled that my sister-in-law sometimes called Noggin "Nog Dog", so I used that. The rest is history, and I have used that as my user name on a number of forums since then.

Why is he called "Noggin"? Because that was the name he had when I got him from the animal orphanage, and since he was already 2 years old I wasn't about to change anything more in his life than I had to.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

DH's family all have the initials R.E.B. as do our kids - they all evolved into the "Rebs or Rebels" (welcome sign at home says Rebel's Roost).  Since I'm the only one without the initials as my own, I ended up crebel.

Chris


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

scarlet said:



> My screen name has followed me from its first appearance in the Frank Wildhorn Dracula forum, it's derived from my liking of the Scarlet Pimpernel musical. Oh, and in a typical iconoclastic move, it's spelled with a lower case "s".
> 
> Lee Ann, I'm curious, what's the significance of the number 1099?


Oh, thanks for reminding me  I forgot about the 1099...a little while ago folks were trying to find fun ways to add their KB signup number to their postings. Harvey, I think, suggested that I use roman numerals (I had to look it up on google) and there you have it  Thanks so much for asking!  Your number is 4721. If you scroll over your user name and look at the bottom left hand corner of your browser window, your user name is the last four digits there.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Wheezie said:


> Wheezie is my Pug's name. I used her as my avatar until recently.
> Lettie


Oh gee - that's so cute...terribly tiny, but so cute


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

NogDog said:


> My dog (see avatar) is named Noggin. I was signing up for an on-line game several years ago and was going to use "Noggin" as my user name, but somebody else already had that name. I recalled that my sister-in-law sometimes called Noggin "Nog Dog", so I used that. The rest is history, and I have used that as my user name on a number of forums since then.
> 
> Why is he called "Noggin"? Because that was the name he had when I got him from the animal orphanage, and since he was already 2 years old I wasn't about to change anything more in his life than I had to.


I have seen a few of your postings and wondered if that cute dog was nog...what a face! totally adorable...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

crebel said:


> DH's family all have the initials R.E.B. as do our kids - they all evolved into the "Rebs or Rebels" (welcome sign at home says Rebel's Roost). Since I'm the only one without the initials as my own, I ended up crebel.
> 
> Chris


That's very clever...I've always liked your user name...reminds me of being a rebel without totally committing...leaves some suspense


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I have seen a few of your postings and wondered if that cute dog was nog...what a face! totally adorable...


I have to admit that I've never thought of Noggin as "cute," but I'll pass on the compliment anyway. 

I tend to think of his mixture of Aussie Cattle Dog and who-knows-what (probably a healthy dose of Pit Bull) as "distinctive."


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I have to admit that I've never thought of Noggin as "cute," but I'll pass on the compliment anyway.
> 
> I tend to think of his mixture of Aussie Cattle Dog and who-knows-what (probably a healthy dose of Pit Bull) as "distinctive."


Sorry...I know how sensitive guys can be at being called "cute"  I hope he didn't take offense...he looks very manly!


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

I was born with the gift of gab & I can't sing worth a darn.


pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Sorry...I know how sensitive guys can be at being called "cute"  I hope he didn't take offense...he looks very manly!


Handsome is also appropriate.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Magpie said:


> I was born with the gift of gab & I can't sing worth a darn.Handsome is also appropriate.


Yes, that would have been even better...for some reason, I was searching for that word in my mind and the only thing that came through was manly...definitely funny to call a dog manly...oh well


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

My yorkie's name is Addie. I wanted to use it for all forums I frequented, so I decided to make it so it would be less likely someone else would have it. And I love Addie, so it works out.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> My yorkie's name is Addie. I wanted to use it for all forums I frequented, so I decided to make it so it would be less likely someone else would have it. And I love Addie, so it works out.


She's adorable...such a cute little cut (there's that word again  )...reminds me that I need to trim our goldendoodle...she has to tip her head up to see, poor thing.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> She's adorable...such a cute little cut (there's that word again  )...reminds me that I need to trim our goldendoodle...she has to tip her head up to see, poor thing.


Thanks! Cute is totally acceptable for Addie. 
Goldendoodles are adorable! Aww. I love their shaggy look.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Oh, thanks for reminding me  I forgot about the 1099...a little while ago folks were trying to find fun ways to add their KB signup number to their postings. Harvey, I think, suggested that I use roman numerals (I had to look it up on google) and there you have it  Thanks so much for asking!  Your number is 4721. If you scroll over your user name and look at the bottom left hand corner of your browser window, your user name is the last four digits there.


I'd wondered if it was missing an M and was supposed to be 1999, but your user number makes sense!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

AddieLove said:


> Thanks! Cute is totally acceptable for Addie.
> Goldendoodles are adorable! Aww. I love their shaggy look.


Thanks! I'll see if I can get her (Lucy) to stand still for two seconds so I can take a picture. She's quite a sight to behold at the moment


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Thanks! I'll see if I can get her (Lucy) to stand still for two seconds so I can take a picture. She's quite a sight to behold at the moment


Yes, please!


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

Am I the only one who thinks Addie might have a mischievous streak?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Oh, thanks for reminding me  I forgot about the 1099...a little while ago folks were trying to find fun ways to add their KB signup number to their postings. Harvey, I think, suggested that I use roman numerals (I had to look it up on google) and there you have it  Thanks so much for asking!  Your number is 4721. If you scroll over your user name and look at the bottom left hand corner of your browser window, your user name is the last four digits there.


Hmm...so maybe I should change mine to "NogDog_0xE10" or "NogDog_111000010000"?


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

Magpie said:


> Am I the only one who thinks Addie might have a mischievous streak?


I don't know if you're the only one, but you're absolutely right. She's a little stinker.

She's always chewing things up. Her favourite thing to do is to jump up on the breakfast table when no one is looking, grab something, run under the bed with it and then save it for later to chew on. I have to constantly check under the bed throughout the day to make sure she hasn't stolen anything.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I just learned something about Lucy...it's getting late here and my flash kept going off...she realized after the first attempt at a picture that the flash was going to happen, sooooo she ran away. She's afraid of the flash!  This is the only one I could get before she retreated and wouldn't come back  She's fine now...I gave her some lovin'...all is forgiven...


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Hmm...so maybe I should change mine to "NogDog_0xE10" or "NogDog_111000010000"?


Ummmm...sure  I have no idea how to transfer anything into binary code...that's what that is, isn't it?? I'm not afraid to show my limitations


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I just learned something about Lucy...it's getting late here and my flash kept going off...she realized after the first attempt at a picture that the flash was going to happen, sooooo she ran away. She's afraid of the flash!  This is the only one I could get before she retreated and wouldn't come back  She's fine now...I gave her some lovin'...all is forgiven...


Sooo sweet! Aww. Poor sweetheart's afraid of the flash. Well, tell Lucy thanks for taking one for the team.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine is what I named my Kindle.  I've always loved the name and it seemed really appropriate, though she doesn't have 1001 stories quite yet.  I get the name more from the piece composed by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov than the story though.  It's my absolute favorite piece of classical music ever since I was like four.  My mom was taking a classical music appreciation course and Scheherazade was the big piece of music they had to study for the semester so I got to hear it a lot.  I think it mostly stuck with me at that age because it was also used a lot as background music in The Smurfs which was probably my favorite cartoon.  Heck, I still watch it whenever I can


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> Mine is what I named my Kindle. I've always loved the name and it seemed really appropriate, though she doesn't have 1001 stories quite yet. I get the name more from the piece composed by Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov than the story though. It's my absolute favorite piece of classical music ever since I was like four. My mom was taking a classical music appreciation course and Scheherazade was the big piece of music they had to study for the semester so I got to hear it a lot. I think it mostly stuck with me at that age because it was also used a lot as background music in The Smurfs which was probably my favorite cartoon. Heck, I still watch it whenever I can


I had no idea what you were talking about until you said the smurfs...sad but true  I wondered about yours...how do you pronounce it?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> Ummmm...sure  I have no idea how to transfer anything into binary code...that's what that is, isn't it?? I'm not afraid to show my limitations


Yep. 0xE10 is a common way in many programming languages to write the hexadecimal notation for what in decimal would be 3600. "0x" just indicates that what follows is hexadecimal. Since it's in base 16, we need more digits than the usual 0-9, so we add the letters A-F to represent the "digits" ten through fifteen. So, the E10 represents:

```
0 x 1
+ 1 x 16
+ E x 162 (or 14 x 256)
=======================
3600
```
The all ones and zeroes version would be a binary representation.

Err...too geeky?


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Well mine explains me, I never really sleep...if I do its not much.  I've been like that since I was 9...YIKES!


----------



## Pencepon (Nov 14, 2008)

I was going to pass because I thought I might be repeating myself... but that could have been another forum. But then I saw that pawlaw's name is Lee Ann, and so is mine! Spelled the same way! Hi, Lee Ann!

So this is the origin of my user name: Pencepon is the name of my first cat, 55 years ago. When I asked my father if I could keep the stray kitty, he said, "It depends upon." His way of saying "I don't want to say no and crush your feelings, but no." So I asked my mother, and she said, "What did Daddy say?" And I, being four years old, but honest, said "Pencepon." Fortunately, my mother had a more positive interpretation of "depends upon" than my father intended, and my kitty received the name that I use now on the internet.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

I am a huge Harry Potter fan, I help mod a huge HP fanboard and I am generally sorted into Ravenclaw so RavenclawPrefect makes a lot of sense. I have used it off and on for over 6 years now.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

First initial-middle name.  Someone already had used my first name Brenda.  (not very original, heh?)


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love my 4 children:

(B)rayden
(R)ayna
(A)shlyn
(T)aryn

The BRATs


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Yep. 0xE10 is a common way in many programming languages to write the hexadecimal notation for what in decimal would be 3600. "0x" just indicates that what follows is hexadecimal. Since it's in base 16, we need more digits than the usual 0-9, so we add the letters A-F to represent the "digits" ten through fifteen. So, the E10 represents:
> 
> ```
> 0 x 1
> ...


you lost me  I just never had much interest in all that stuff. no, not too geeky...interesting


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I was in a hurry, and thought I'd only be signing on to ask a couple of questions, so when my first name was already taken I didn't take the time to think of anything more original.

There's an older thread with the same topic, could one of you modfolk maybe merge them so that we have more to read?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Pencepon said:


> I was going to pass because I thought I might be repeating myself... but that could have been another forum. But then I saw that pawlaw's name is Lee Ann, and so is mine! Spelled the same way! Hi, Lee Ann!
> 
> So this is the origin of my user name: Pencepon is the name of my first cat, 55 years ago. When I asked my father if I could keep the stray kitty, he said, "It depends upon." His way of saying "I don't want to say no and crush your feelings, but no." So I asked my mother, and she said, "What did Daddy say?" And I, being four years old, but honest, said "Pencepon." Fortunately, my mother had a more positive interpretation of "depends upon" than my father intended, and my kitty received the name that I use now on the internet.


[waves] Hi!  I'm glad you posted! Always good to see another Lee Ann...what a great name for a kitty!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I was in a hurry, and thought I'd only be signing on to ask a couple of questions, so when my first name was already taken I didn't take the time to think of anything more original.
> 
> There's an older thread with the same topic, could one of you modfolk maybe merge them so that we have more to read?


oh sorry - yes, please merge! I would love to see the others...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh please don't apologize!  I was just trying to be helpful  

I always figure that if somebody posts a question, they want to read all the responses....  and if there are already a bunch of those around, why not add to the fun for those who missed the older thread?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

CEG are my initials; I live in Albuquerque (thus abq)


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

gdae - That's standard tuning on the fiddle, which I play. From the lowest string to the highest, the notes are G-D-A-E. 

And the 23? That's a secret.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

gdae23 said:


> gdae - That's standard tuning on the fiddle, which I play. From the lowest string to the highest, the notes are G-D-A-E.
> 
> And the 23? That's a secret.


You own 23 fiddles!


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh that would be nice!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

You're 23 years old?


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Oh, that would be REALLY nice!
  
(Let's see, how many years, um, decades ago, was I 23?)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK then, you have a 23-year-old


Spoiler



lover


? 

(Since you did say it was a secret...)


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I like that guess. It leaves a lot of wiggle room in there!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

gdae23 said:


> I like that guess. It leaves a lot of wiggle room in there!


Just making sure -- you do know how the spoiler block works? It's not just a black bar, but you have to move your cursor over it. It took me a few weeks of reading posts to figure it out, and from your reply I thought you might not know yet....


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I had no idea what you were talking about until you said the smurfs...sad but true  I wondered about yours...how do you pronounce it?


Shuh (or Sheh)-hair-ruh-zahd Is how I pronounce it and I'm pretty sure that's the accepted pronunciation. I had a .wav file of Robert Trebor saying it somewhere but I seem to have lost it. But yeah, they play snippets of the song a lot when they show Gargamel especially.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

> Just making sure -- you do know how the spoiler block works? It's not just a black bar, but you have to move your cursor over it. It took me a few weeks of reading posts to figure it out, and from your reply I thought you might not know yet....


I


Spoiler



didn't


 know! Your guess is


Spoiler



wrong!



Goodnight now!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I didn't figure out the spoiler block for a while either. 

Is the 23 how many kids you have? (if I am right that is amazing lol)


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> Shuh (or Sheh)-hair-ruh-zahd Is how I pronounce it and I'm pretty sure that's the accepted pronunciation. I had a .wav file of Robert Trebor saying it somewhere but I seem to have lost it. But yeah, they play snippets of the song a lot when they show Gargamel especially.
> ...


At about the 6-minute point in this clip you can hear it pronounced repeatedly. (Hopefully you may also be enticed to get this wonderful album, too.  )


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I normally log on at night around this time to check out what's going on (my user info always says i'm logged on but, in fact, i step away from my computer for long periods of time...anyway, just came back to this thread...I haven't read or seen all the videos yet...totally going to check them out    I will PM the mod for this board and see if they will be so kind as to merge...I would love to see the other posts from the other thread.  Thanks, Susan, for letting me know it was out there


----------



## SerenityFL (Jun 15, 2009)

Mine isn't too original.  

Serenity is my cat's name--she's like my best friend.
FL is for the state I live in.


----------



## vikingwarrior22 (May 25, 2009)

Working over in Scotland for the past few years and my birthcertificate had my name spelled Edgard (its Edgar)and If I was a bit younger I could have been a stunt double for A.B. (my wife says yes the horse for sure) have a great weekend everyone  vw


----------



## OliviaD (Jul 21, 2009)

vikingwarrior22 said:


> Working over in Scotland for the past few years and my birthcertificate had my name spelled Edgard (its Edgar)and If I was a bit younger I could have been a stunt double for A.B. (my wife says yes the horse for sure) have a great weekend everyone vw


Hello, Mr. Warrior. I love Scotland and the United Kingdom. My name is Beryl which is also my screen name kind of boring, but I like the fact that Tolkien's elves use the stone in his books. What does A.B. stand for? Beryl


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Everyone is so original with their names. I just happened to be the first one to use my own name Kathy. Kathy is a common name or was in my time, so I was surprised that it hadn't been used.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey i love this thread! I also posted and asked this exact question a while back and got losts of fun answers. Well Great minds ....you know!  

Mine personally was an assigned name from internet service we had YEARS ago. When my family first got a big dinosaur computer I was a little girl (maybe 10) and we had dialup internet service. For some reason the service provider supplied us with the username when we joined. My mom always had 'koolmnbv' wrote on post-its near the computer so that she wouldn't forget it. For some reason the name always stuck in my mind. Its ALWAYS available when I join a new board or group or just universallly all across the web for anything requiring a user/member name so it works out good.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I like you, Kool...you're Kool!  oh, groan   (but I do think you are cool! )


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

Mine is the name I was given on my third trip to South Africa in 1996. It is a Sotho name that means "one who sees" or "one who brings light". Several of my South African friends only call me Lesedi. So I use it a lot on boards, if it's not already taken.

Reading all these have given me ideas for future user names - I have 3 dogs and 3 cats so lots of options there. 

Cherie


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

Well....I live in the South. Which means....I'm an SEC football fan. We're all born a fan of one school or another down this way. Can't help it. I was born a BAMA fan, in B'ham, AL. For reasons I won't explain (hint: hubby!), I moved to Baton Rouge where I _got my paperwork_, aka, diploma, from LSU. So, voila! ellesu. (LSU)

Sad. I know.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

lesedi said:


> Mine is the name I was given on my third trip to South Africa in 1996. It is a Sotho name that means "one who sees" or "one who brings light". Several of my South African friends only call me Lesedi. So I use it a lot on boards, if it's not already taken.
> 
> Reading all these have given me ideas for future user names - I have 3 dogs and 3 cats so lots of options there.
> 
> Cherie


Very pretty name!



ellesu said:


> Well....I live in the South. Which means....I'm an SEC football fan. We're all born a fan of one school or another down this way. Can't help it. I was born a BAMA fan, in B'ham, AL. For reasons I won't explain (hint: hubby!), I moved to Baton Rouge where I _got my paperwork_, aka, diploma, from LSU. So, voila! ellesu. (LSU)
> 
> Sad. I know.


hi - I used to live in New Orleans and graduated from Tulane...I have to say that I got tired of rooting for the Green Wave - uggghhh, what a mascot...have you ever seen the mascot in person at games? really funny...

at least you have the tigers...right?


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

(Hummin' Tiger Rag as I type this!)  

Yep! I've seen Gumby (as he's affectionately know north of NOLA).  I like Tulane (maybe because I'm from Alabama and never knew you weren't supposed to if you're living in BR).  My youngest son wanted to be a writer when I was homeschooling him.  Since I also love New Orleans, I was so tempted to rent a place in the Quarter and see if he could soak up some of the writing vibe.  But....he informed me that that would only happen in Oxford, MS.   

I enjoy the legend of how LSU got its purple and gold colors (and Tulane its green).  Something to do with Carnival colors arriving and the green hadn't arrived yet, so LSU bought out all the purple and gold.  I have no idea if this is true.  Do you?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

ellesu said:


> (Hummin' Tiger Rag as I type this!)
> 
> Yep! I've seen Gumby (as he's affectionately know north of NOLA). I like Tulane (maybe because I'm from Alabama and never knew you weren't supposed to if you're living in BR). My youngest son wanted to be a writer when I was homeschooling him. Since I also love New Orleans, I was so tempted to rent a place in the Quarter and see if he could soak up some of the writing vibe. But....he informed me that that would only happen in Oxford, MS.
> 
> I enjoy the legend of how LSU got its purple and gold colors (and Tulane its green). Something to do with Carnival colors arriving and the green hadn't arrived yet, so LSU bought out all the purple and gold. I have no idea if this is true. Do you?


I hadn't heard the one about buying out the colors, but I did hear that Tulane's green came from the color of Lake Pontchartrain. I've been told that, because of the polution in the lake, the waters rolled up green, thus we were the green wave, not, for example, the blue wave. how lovely


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

> I've been told that, because of the polution in the lake, the waters rolled up green, thus we were the green wave, not, for example, the blue wave. how lovely


Excuse me for not doing my quotes correctly. I'm a tech-no-nerd. Just ask my sons! But....re Lake Pontchartrain, my kids still look for the airplane that's supposed to be submerged there.  Have you heard that stoy?


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

ellesu said:


> Excuse me for not doing my quotes correctly. I'm a tech-no-nerd. Just ask my sons! But....re Lake Pontchartrain, my kids still look for the airplane that's supposed to be submerged there.  Have you heard that stoy?


no, i don't think i've ever heard about the plane...what's that about?


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

> no, i don't think i've ever heard about the plane...what's that about?
> Posted on: Yesterday at 02:22:57 PMPosted by: ellesu


I think it's one of those stories where everyone has their own version.  When we first moved to south La, we were told that a plane had crashed in the lake and they never could find the wreakage. (I think the story may have been based on an actual plane crash.) I don't know why all the hoop-la had built up around it. But, everytime we drove into New Orleans, we thought about it -- and scanned the water.

I'll be quiet now and let the thread return to its regularly scheduled topic. ....Which I find very interesting.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I like you, Kool...you're Kool! oh, groan  (but I do think you are cool! )


Thanks I think you are cool too!!


----------



## sam (Dec 31, 2008)

When my mother was pregnant with me they thought I was a boy and were going to name me Sam, I ended up with my initials backwards spelling Sam.

M. A. S.

Have a great week everyone,

Michelle


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, my user name is my name.

davem2bits

Dave + m2bits

          m + 2 bits  (Slang for...)

          m + 25 cents  ( better known as...)

          m + quarter

Dave    McWhorter


Thats' me.  Get it.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

My user name is a little less innocuous than it sounds. When I was signing up for my beta gmail account when it first came out, I needed a name that was different than the shell account name I'd been using for the previous 6 or 7 years. At the time I was listening to an album called "Suicide Pact? You First!" by an Irish band called Therapy? That's how I came up with suicidepact.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

davem2bits said:


> Dave McWhorter


LOL! That's the best made-up one I've seen yet.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

That is funny, well done davem2bits.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My REAL user name, the one I have to type in, is 

betctru

which is my first and last name, Betsy True.  This is also the license plate on my Miata, and I get lots of questions.  It's difficult for people to remember and spell, so I changed it to Betsy the Quilter here.  (This was during the last election, when "Joe the Plumber" was everywhere.)  

I use betctru most places as my login name.  Very rarely, it's taken.

Betsy


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I like betctru, I don't see why it wouldn't be taken? I tried to sign up on a forum for a band that I liked tonight and that board wouldn't accept my email name as a proper email address, even though I've used it for almost 6 years now.


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

kinda boring here.  it's just my initials and the year I was born.  Just easy to remember.


----------

